# Diastasis recti



## prmiller (Mar 23, 2011)

We have been having discussion amongst our coders regarding diastisis recti noted on exam.  Some of the coders feel it should be a musculskeletal exam and others feel it is GI.  I am unable to find anything specifically addressing this.  Does any one else have anything documentation supporting this one way or the other?  If not, please give your opinions.  Thanks!


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello.......

I would say Musculoskeletal........


----------



## Mojo (Mar 26, 2011)

Since it is a muscle disorder, I would credit the musculoskeletal system.

I can understand that others may want to classify it as part of the abdomen (body area) due to its location.


----------

